# I make love to my dog



## chujmiwdupeidojapy (Sep 26, 2014)

So, lately I got obsessed with the mbti, and the tests keep telling me that I'm an ENTP or ENFP or whatever.

BEWARE of certain words that could not exist. Im not a native english speaker + my mind is fucked up, so it could be a hard read for some people haha

I always thought I am unique, the first and only, my true self, but after my friend showed me the mbti test, I want to categorise everything around me, but to do that, I want to know myself first, so:

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
Nothing really. I am generally awesome, and my mind is fucked up. Yesterday I got wasted with my friends and I jumped on the front window of his car. He started the car, I was feeling fucking invincible when we were going 100km/h, but then he fucking used the break. I think I've been flying like for 10 seconds, feeling like a parrot or something, with one only thought: "when I land i need to roll on the right or he will fucking run me over." And i did it, though the landing was brutal. And my friend was intelligent enough to turn the car to the left, so I fucking survived. Half of my face is like torn off in like a "C" shape. ****** Certificate haha. I also have a couple of limbs broken, but refused to go to the hospital, because fuck them. Ill heal myself hahaha

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.* 
flickr . com/photos/heavenly-flower/15193901488/in/explore-2014-09-28
So, the colors are created by the light reflecting off them, and it creates a nice effect, the colors on the web are complimentary(red and green), and it's really easy to distinguish one from another. I wonder where is the spider and if he can see those colors, need to look it up on the internets lol.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I start to laugh my ass off and then tell some people that we should try this and this, but I personally wont do anything, just sit there and watch as others try to repair the car, Ill probably even tell one of them to search for some shop around, so hell maybe buy me a snack or something haha.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*
I love parties. ITS ON MOTHAFUCKAZ, WERE BOUNCING! And about the driver: I don't care about him, Its important for me to have fun, and Ill probably tell him something like "Don't worry, the next time I will be the driver. But remember that I ALWAYS drink, most probably Ill watch some random youtube videos about people with excellent driving skills while under alcohol influence. Just saying." with an evil grin, and he'll know that He's doomed to be the non-drinking driver for the rest of his life muahaha

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
I say what I think, like always. If I dont agree with him, Ill debate with him, but if he is right, Ill probably agree with him and forget about it in an instant, even if we started a fierce fight. I win most of my discussions, and if i get bored Ill just say something sarcastic like "yeah, ur the best, you know everything" and change the subject. Hell eventually return to it, because i scratched his ego, but then Ill win the fight, because im the one with the cool head and hes trying too hard haha.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*
Id probably go right along to the internets and gather information about that think, to know if i was really wrong.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Honesty. I would prefer to hear from someone that they hate me than like "i like you", but really they would fucking plan to kill me. People say I'm waaaay too honest. Its bullshit, my honesty is the best, but that's people that dont know me. My friends really appreciate my honesty and value it. Also, chicks cant get me out of their heads because of this haha.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
Like my friend said "You are a fucking psycho, but intelligent as fuck. And start caring about other peoples feelings, get a girlfriend already isntead of just fucking random chicks." And yeah, I dont feel connected with most women and Im a tad sexist. Sorry lol. 
*b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*Yeah, It'd be definitely great if I wasnt so anti-love and all that shit. Id really love to connect with a girl some day. Fuck it was hard to write that one haha. On the other hand, im pretty sure id be bored very quickly lol.
*
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Hmmm... I read people well, I can scan almost everything out of them after I see certain characteristics. Like a girl has an unhealthy diet, i think she might have health problems, maybe bad breath, a fucking bacteria? Gross lol.
Or that shine in someones eyes, when you just know they are fucking psychopaths like you. I know what to do instinctively when I need to manipulate someone, I deduce answers before someone stops talking(and annoy them with it haha). I dunno if i answered ths question correctly, but fuck it. I lied. Its drum and bass. What you gonna do? hakfdmlkfasdjfasldfm

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Boring people and small talk is sooooooooooooo annoying and boring. I like to sit in my house alone, but I fucking need at least to talk to someone on skype or something. Id like to be all the time outside with a bunch of **** I can manipulate. Manipulating is so fun. Its the best thing ever lol. So staying with people I think energizes me. Boredom is my second greatest enemy. The first one is Bambi lol.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
That's the thing. I dont repress anything. If I think something, Ill say it, no matter what. I dont do this sometimes on purpose, but only to get something from someone, and sometimes I just dont say things like "you are so fucking fat" to fat people, but mostly yes, i do it. I hate that i cant really express my feelings, because i have a reputation of "badass mothafucka" and it would be stupid to say "okaay, i changed my mind. Love is cute" lol wat

I think that's it, most of the people here will hate me I think, coz Im an arrogant, manipulative bastard, but i am used to being unloved haha. And donate me money people, I want to get in a van and drive around the world lol its awesome.


----------



## chujmiwdupeidojapy (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh come on, I need some help on this, its killing me haha


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

if it makes you happy I have done your dog too
I might be the real father to that litter of pups fifi had a coupla weeks ago


----------



## chujmiwdupeidojapy (Sep 26, 2014)

are you into threesomes? <4


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

chujmiwdupeidojapy said:


> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> I say what I think, like always. If I dont agree with him, Ill debate with him, but if he is right, Ill probably agree with him and forget about it in an instant, even if we started a fierce fight. I win most of my discussions, and if i get bored Ill just say something sarcastic like "yeah, ur the best, you know everything" and change the subject. Hell eventually return to it, because i scratched his ego, but then Ill win the fight, because im the one with the cool head and hes trying too hard haha.


Ti.



> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
> *
> Id probably go right along to the internets and gather information about that think, to know if i was really wrong.


Ti



> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> Hmmm... I read people well, I can scan almost everything out of them after I see certain characteristics. Like a girl has an unhealthy diet, i think she might have health problems, maybe bad breath, a fucking bacteria? Gross lol.


Se-Ti



> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> Boring people and small talk is sooooooooooooo annoying and boring. I like to sit in my house alone, but I fucking need at least to talk to someone on skype or something. Id like to be all the time outside with a bunch of **** I can manipulate. Manipulating is so fun. Its the best thing ever lol. So staying with people I think energizes me. Boredom is my second greatest enemy. The first one is Bambi lol.


Flawed logic on social relationships. I hope you're kidding.

I only quoted the questions that I found useful and significant in finding your type. A lot of these answers I found irrelevant. You were on the fence between ENTP and ENFP, but I don't see _any_ Ne in you, nor Fi. My guess is ESTP with a well-developed Ti. I think you exhibit Se too -- the way you logically deduce people is by scanning their external characteristics, and you use these observations to make assumptions.



chujmiwdupeidojapy said:


> Oh come on, I need some help on this, its killing me haha



If you keep doing what you described in the quote below, you will kill yourself anyways. 



> Yesterday I got wasted with my friends and I jumped on the front window of his car. He started the car, I was feeling fucking invincible when we were going 100km/h, but then he fucking used the break. I think I've been flying like for 10 seconds, feeling like a parrot or something, with one only thought: "when I land i need to roll on the right or he will fucking run me over." And i did it, though the landing was brutal. And my friend was intelligent enough to turn the car to the left, so I fucking survived. Half of my face is like torn off in like a "C" shape.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Unhealthy (...well, fucked up) ESTP. There's almost no Ne, I'm surprised.


----------



## chujmiwdupeidojapy (Sep 26, 2014)

And the paradox is, most of the tests say that I have nearly no sensing, so do you know a good way of determining if Im more S than N? And yes, Im pretty fucked up. Its sad really.

What can I say more that could help is that I constantly think about future, when let's say my friends want to drink, I think of what could I do when Im wasted, or if we will be able to bring my weak-headed(for alcohol) mate. also, when we do rap battles, I tend to create rhymes in my head before "rapping" lol. Im childish as fuck, but I read alot and Im much more educated than most of my friends. I think this is the N part, right?

And I got this:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.46
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.38
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||||||| 8.16
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||| 7
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||| 6.25
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.89
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||| 2.71
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| 1.22


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

chujmiwdupeidojapy said:


> are you into threesomes? <4


hell yea why you wanna tag team fifi?


----------



## chujmiwdupeidojapy (Sep 26, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> hell yea why you wanna tag team fifi?


Its a "she", DP will be perfect <2

And, Im still getting those "Ns" over "Ss", I was never really into sports or something, I like to come up with Ideas and therise about everything, that's why I said that WHEN IM DRUNK I do crazy shit Id normally never do, because Id think its fucked up even for me. Im a psycho but fuck, the thing with the car is just stupid.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

chujmiwdupeidojapy:11091634 said:


> And the paradox is, most of the tests say that I have nearly no sensing, so do you know a good way of determining if Im more S than N? And yes, Im pretty fucked up. Its sad really.
> 
> What can I say more that could help is that I constantly think about future, when let's say my friends want to drink, I think of what could I do when Im wasted, or if we will be able to bring my weak-headed(for alcohol) mate. also, when we do rap battles, I tend to create rhymes in my head before "rapping" lol. Im childish as fuck, but I read alot and Im much more educated than most of my friends. I think this is the N part, right?
> 
> ...



Sensing is being more in tune with real life. Intuition is being more in tune with your head.
It's a lot more complex than that though, but just a little thought.


Ne is basically... connections. You'll be thinking about a tv show character but somehow you'll end up thinking about owl mating. Because you have wild wacky connections to everything. Who? Why? What? How? You'd also be more curious and experimental. 
Back on to the connections thing, the wild wacky connections are not random. They have logic intertwined to them. I have a problem with my sensor friends and they can't think broader than the real world they live in right now. It really bugs me.


----------



## chujmiwdupeidojapy (Sep 26, 2014)

Like today I saw a girl that looked like my best friends gf, and I thought that they both really like another girl from another town, and that i would totally fuck her, and maybe thats just the same girl, only fucking with us, the town where that girl lived is nearby, and remember that time when we were in that town swimming naked for beers? If its like that, Im always making up some fucked up stories from a random event like someone throwing a rock. When I am drunk shit just... happens. Fuck i am so obsessed with this S and N thing now.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

chujmiwdupeidojapy said:


> Its a "she", DP will be perfect <2
> 
> And, Im still getting those "Ns" over "Ss", I was never really into sports or something, I like to come up with Ideas and therise about everything, that's why I said that WHEN IM DRUNK I do crazy shit Id normally never do, because Id think its fucked up even for me. Im a psycho but fuck, the thing with the car is just stupid.



he, she it's all good


----------



## chujmiwdupeidojapy (Sep 26, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> he, she it's all good


Im pretty sure that your type is a scam lol. Its all about trolling, isnt it? If it is, god ill fucking write a song about it or something.


----------



## chujmiwdupeidojapy (Sep 26, 2014)

Now, Ive noticed that when I watch a movie, I get this fucking shitload of Ideas, like there are two characters talking, and I catch myself thinking "i think he's gonna get himself killed, they are giving him alot of screen time, but I think here the smaller fish are going to be the big ones in the end. Hes almost certainly there to cause chaos and force emotions on the viewers. I think the main characters bodyguard will drill a hole in his head". Is that one of the S or N, or is it something else at work? Grateful for the responses anyway, I love you guys lol.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

ESTP for certain. Your entire questionnaire SCREAMS Se-dom. Basically, why is this even a thread?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Estp


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Kyro said:


> Sensing is being more in tune with real life. Intuition is being more in tune with your head.
> It's a lot more complex than that though, but just a little thought.
> 
> 
> ...


Plus, online tests hold little to no merit in my opinion. On those, people end up answering what they want to be in preference to who they actually are. OP exhibits virtually no Ne.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL Your title definitely drew me.
Se dom for sure, I'm not sure I can spot Fi vs Ti so easily. Seems like ESTP is much more likely.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

kev said:


> Plus, online tests hold little to no merit in my opinion. On those, people end up answering what they want to be in preference to who they actually are. OP exhibits virtually no Ne.



I agree. When I took tests, I chose what I wanted to be, not what I really am.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

To be drunk and doing crazy shit is a whole different thing, also sometimes just getting random ideas is very different. And ESTPs being into sports is a stereotype. You scream Se, man.


----------

